# "Tromba de água" em Setúbal (14.01.2020)



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2020 às 22:40)

*Video de "tromba de água" - Setúbal*

IPMA

Filmado em Setúbal, a 14 de janeiro de 2020, pelas 17h05, enviado por Hélder Perdigão

Pode enviar os seus registos para o "Observar", uma página gerida pelo IPMA para partilha de fotos e eventos meteorológicos: https://observar.ipma.pt/


----------

